# THE CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS IN SACRAMENTO CAUGHT IN A MASSIVE VOTER FRAUD SCHEME !!!!



## nononono (Oct 16, 2020)

*California DEMOCRATS are as FILTHY as they come....!*



			https://www.sacbee.com/news/politics-government/capitol-alert/article245759840.html
		




*Another source...........*









						Voter Fraud Map: Election Fraud Database | The Heritage Foundation
					

Explore a sampling of recent proven instances of election fraud from across the country. The database is intended to demonstrate the vulnerabilities in the election system and the many ways in which fraud is committed.




					www.heritage.org


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 16, 2020)

Next thing those sneaky democrats will do is set up bogus ballot collection boxes to harvest votes.  The nerve of them.


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Next thing those sneaky democrats will do is set up bogus ballot collection boxes to harvest votes.  The nerve of them.


*They already did...........*


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 18, 2020)

nononono said:


> *They already did...........*


Sucker


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Sucker


*Hmmmm.....a Spola Ebola style retort...*
*
Possibly one and the same....Bob the Slob = Spola Ebola.....maybe, just maybe.*
*
Wouldn't put it past you.....

FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS*


----------

